# Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!!



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

Redaktionell







*Haltet ihr das für möglich?
Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!!​*
Nix gegen Ösis, nix gegen Sommerloch - aber das ist schon skurril, was die Kronenzeitung hier berichtet:
http://www.krone.at/oesterreich/hec...n-in-den-hintern-klaffende-wunde-story-578698



> _Ein dramatischer Zwischenfall hat sich am Keutschacher See in Kärnten ereignet: Während der fünfjährige Alexander mit seinem älteren Bruder im Wasser spielte, wurde er plötzlich von einem rund 70 Zentimeter langen Hecht attackiert und in den Hintern gebissen._



Dem "Bub" (Alexander, 5 Jahre) wurden von seinem Bruder Johannes beim Fische füttern am die diversen Arten erklärt. 

Danach wären die Kids ins Wasser gegangen.

Und ein Hecht von ca. 70 cm Länge hätte dann den armen Alexander in den Hintern gebissen und eine 10 cm lange, klaffende Bisswunde hinterlassen.

So schildert es Opa Hanspeter, der den Fisch bei der Hinternattacke wohl gesehen hatte..

------------------------------------------​
Nix gegen Sommerloch - aber eine 70-cm-Fritte soll in den Hintern eines 5-Jährigen beissen? 

Und dann soll so ne Fritte auch noch ne 10cm- "klaffende Bisswunde" hinterlassen??

Ich hab schon einiges an Hechten gefangen, viele blutige Finger beim Hakenlösen gehabt, viel erlebt beim Hechtangeln.

Aber eine aggressive 70-cm-Fritte, die 5-Jährigen angreift und sich in dessen Hintern verbeisst, das scheint mir doch recht weit hergeholt...

Oder haltet ihr das für möglich??

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## zander67 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

An einem See in Schweden hat mal ein Hecht in mein Ruder gebissen, genau in dem Augenblick, wo das Ruder ins Wasser tauchte. Hat das Ruder vermutlich mit einer Ente verwechselt, die gerade landet.

 Man müsste jetzt die genauen Umstände kennen, 
 um den Fall bewerten zu können.
 Aber auch so ein Hecht kann sich mal irren.

 VG


----------



## Schlacko (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Sofort alle Hechte töten. Man wat nen quatsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

PS:
Weil einer zum Bild meinte, das sei nicht der Hintern eines 5-jährigen.

Logo, weiss ich!!

ABER:
Ich google nicht nach kostenfreien Bildern mit den Stichworten - "5-Jähriger; Hintern"...

könnt ihr selber gerne, ich niemals nie nicht....


----------



## phirania (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

War der Hecht evtl. mit einem Messer bewaffnet.... #h
Oder der Opa betrunken.? |kopfkrat


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Hallo,

für möglich halte ich so etwas schon. Allerdings sollte man bedenken, dass die Kronenzeitung fast das Niveau der Bildzeitung hat.
Wahrscheinlich wir in Kärnten jetzt die Mobilmachung ausgerufen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## degl (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Derartige Berichte tauchen doch immer wieder auf............

und warum soll so etwas nicht mal passieren#c

Für Unmöglich halte ich es jedenfalls nicht

gruß degl


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Wunde ja, blutend wie sau auch ja.
Klaffend ? nö.

So lange Zähne hat n 70er Hecht nicht


----------



## Bibbelmann (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Was läuft an der deutsch-österreichischen Grenze entlang  mit einem IQ wie drei Österreicher?... Na?

Ich denk auf jeden Fall erstmal nicht mehr daran spontan baden zu gehen


----------



## porbeagle (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Die haben doch auch geschrieben das brütende Sonnenbarsche
die Leute beißen die zum Baden in die Donau wollen ;-) 

Haben halt auch Sommerloch....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*



degl schrieb:


> Derartige Berichte tauchen doch immer wieder auf............
> 
> und warum soll so etwas nicht mal passieren#c
> 
> ...


ja klar, aber ne 70er Fritte??


----------



## cop79 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Das habt ihr jetzt von eurem C&R... #w

War beim Vegetariertrend ja genauso! 

http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/09/vegetarier-schweineplage.html?m=1

Aber ernsthaft: Den Biss an sich halte ich für möglich... die beschriebenen Folgen halte ich für medial übertrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

grins - der war auch net schlecht...


----------



## Torskfisk (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Jepp, sehe ich genauso, kann passieren...aaaaber
10 cm klaffende Wunde?  Nein!


----------



## junglist1 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Abgesehen davon das ich bei 70cm nicht mehr Fritte sagen würde und auch die schon ordentliche Zähne haben halte ich das ganze für absolut realistisch.
Hatte vor ein paar Jahren schonmal geschrieben das eine Freundin beim Schwimmen von einem Hecht in den Fuß gebissen wurde. Sah ähnlich aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Fuß ja - aber warum soll der nen Hintern angreifen?


----------



## PAFischer (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Vielleicht hatt er den "Wurm" anvisiert und sich beim Biss verirrt? #c


----------



## A-tom-2 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fuß ja - aber warum soll der nen Hintern angreifen?



vielleicht Köderfisch-Motive auf der Badehose ... ? #c
Dann gibts demnächst evtl. DEN Hechtköder der Saison in diesem fängigen Dekor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatt er den "Wurm" anvisiert und sich beim Biss verirrt? #c


ihr seid so pöhse - gefällt mir ;-))))


----------



## Maifliege (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Angefütterter Schwarm => Hecht auf Lauer => Kinder ins Wasser => Futterfisch vor Kinderpopo => Angriff läuft => Futterfisch weg => Popo noch da... dann kneift er rein, keine Frage


----------



## Seewolf 01 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*



degl schrieb:


> Derartige Berichte tauchen doch immer wieder auf............
> 
> und warum soll so etwas nicht mal passieren#c
> 
> ...



Hallo Degl,

bei meinem früheren Arbeitskollege ist es auch passiert. Er ging nach der Spätschicht, in einem großen Badesee baden und wurde beim schwimmen vom Hecht gebissen.
Der hecht hatte es auf seinem großen Zeh abgesehen, er war damit sehr lange krank.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Angefütterter Schwarm => Hecht auf Lauer => Kinder ins Wasser => Futterfisch vor Kinderpopo => Angriff läuft => Futterfisch weg => Popo noch da... dann kneift er rein, keine Frage


äääh, der Hecht war 70 cm lang, und hatte nicht ein 70 cm breites Maul.....
:g:g:g


----------



## PAFischer (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Thomas, Du darfst Deinen Hintern nicht mit dem eines 5jährigen vergleichen


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

pfffffff......................


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Was läuft an der deutsch-österreichischen Grenze entlang  mit einem IQ wie drei Österreicher?... Na?



3 Österreicher!



Seewolf 01 schrieb:


> Der hecht hatte es auf seinem großen Zeh abgesehen, er war damit sehr lange krank.



Kann ich mir vorstellen, so ein Zeh ist schwer verdaulich!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haltet ihr das für möglich?



Ich habe mal gesehen, wie ein Pfeilhecht einer menstruierenden Schwimmerin in den Arsch gebissen hat.


----------



## Welpi (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gesehen, wie ein Pfeilhecht einer menstruierenden Schwimmerin...



Oh, nee jetzt!! :c Wie bekomme ich *DIESES* gleissend hell in die Synapsen eingebrannte Bild jetzt wieder aus dem Kopfkino?? Ihr seid wirklich scheixxe!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

aber eure Fantasie ist geil!


----------



## junglist1 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fuß ja - aber warum soll der nen Hintern angreifen?



Evtl. was glitzerndes an der Badehose-Shorts gehabt oder einfach ein Abwehrbiss. Bei meiner Freundin wars ein silberner Zehenring der zum Zuschnappen verführte. Ist bestimmt 10 - 12 Jahre her aber die Narben sieht man immernoch.

Das im aktuellen Fall mächtig aufgebauscht wurde halte auch ich für gegeben. Aber selbst ein 50er Hecht kann nen Gummifisch schon ordentlich zusetzen.


----------



## PAFischer (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gesehen, wie ein Pfeilhecht einer menstruierenden Schwimmerin in den Arsch gebissen hat.



Ich musste grad so laut lachen, dass mich meine Kollegen für bescheuert halten!! |muahah:


----------



## Franky (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Oh Mann..... 
Die achterliche Rundung eines 5 jährigen ist mit Sicherheit mit Thomas Sitzfläche nicht zu vergleichen, aber wie weit müsste der Fisch das Maul aufreissen, um DA REIN zu beissen und DIESE Bisswunde zu hinterlassen??? Und warum hat der seine Hose nicht angehabt?!? DA hätte der Hecht erst mal durchmüssen - oder ist da auch inzwischen Tanga angesagt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Franky, unser Sherlock ;-))))


----------



## JottU (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber Tiere machen manchmal schon so Sachen die einem ziemlich unwirklich vorkommen. Da sind sie wie manche Menschen.

Und hier in Umgebung gehen die meisten kleenen och nackig baden.


----------



## bombe20 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ABER:
> Ich google nicht nach kostenfreien Bildern mit den Stichworten - "5-Jähriger; Hintern"


es ist etwa 15 jahre her, da mailte mich ein kumpel an, ich solle mal unbedingt nach "krabbenschwänzen" googeln. drei mal darfst du raten, welchen alternativbegriff google mir vorgeschlagen hat, ob ich nicht etwa diesen meine.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Netter Hintern für einen 5-jährigen Jungen!


----------



## Christopher.S (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Leute... konnt mich ganz dunkel an die Ammenmärchen erinnern... erste Seite ganz unten und folgende ganz oben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-gesendet vom Smartphone-


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

wenn diese abgebildete Hinterteil das Original sein soll,

 war das von der Bissform her ein Hai oder ein Hecht mit  künstlichem Gebiss


----------



## Holly-Le (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Sind gerade von Mallorca wieder zurück und was soll ich sagen, ich wurde beim schwimmen auch von einem Fisch von hinten in den Oberschenkel gezwickt. War nicht schmerzhaft aber ich habe die Zähne deutlich gespürt und der Abdruck war deutlich erkennbar, ca. 5x1,5 cm groß. War sicher kein Hecht, aber sowas kommt halt vor. |supergri


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Da hat der Bub ja Glück gehabt,auf der anderen Seite wäre 
das "Würmchen"ab.


----------



## Schleie60 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Joooooo, fast alles möglich, aber keine großen Wunden 
Außerdem, hätte mein Sohn,.... 5 jährigen... Keine Mädchen Herzchenbuchsen an.


----------



## renrök (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Rotauge auf der Pobacke tätowiert?


----------



## phirania (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Haben so einige noch immer nicht gerafft   das,das Foto nicht das von dem 5 Jährigen ist....#c

Aber Knackig ist der Po auf jedenfall..


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*



phirania schrieb:


> Haben so einige noch immer nicht gerafft   das,das Foto nicht das von dem 5 Jährigen ist....#c
> 
> Aber Knackig ist der Po auf jedenfall..


Danke - für die , die mehrmals Überschriften lesen und Bilder gucken, stand schon direkt weit vorne:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Weil einer zum Bild meinte, das sei nicht der Hintern eines 5-jährigen.
> 
> Logo, weiss ich!!
> ...


----------



## Sunwalk (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> ABER:
> Ich google nicht nach kostenfreien Bildern mit den Stichworten - "5-Jähriger; Hintern"...
> ...



musste gerade laut lachen, genial Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

lustig ist das ja leider weniger.

Mit sowas musste schon echt aufpassen..

Und Bilder aus dem Ursprungsbericht zu verwenden, da hängste dann eh gleich wg. Copyright dran.

Dann lieber sowas...


----------



## UMueller (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Gut möglich. In dem Bericht steht ja das die Jungs Fische gefüttert haben und sind danach nochmal schwimmen gegangen. Dann griff der Hecht an und hat ihn wohl mit den Fangzähnen des Unterkiefers  am Po erwischt. Die Bisswunde auf dem runden Foto sieht mir jedenfalls sehr nach Hecht aus.


----------



## Seifert (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Haltet ihr das für möglich? Hecht beisst 5-jährigen in Hintern - KLAFFENDE WUNDE!*

Hat Österreich eigentlich schon seine U-Boot-Flotte aktiviert??
Bei dieser Gefahr muß man doch auf Fische versenken drängen,nicht wahr???   :vik:


----------

